# Need some General help/info



## DonoHAM (Jan 1, 2012)

So I will be buying my first smartphone in the coming weeks and I've decided upon buying the Droid Razr. I plan on rooting it and installing a ROM of course. I have read up on rooting/ROM and etc but I'm still a little over whelmed with the amount of acronyms and terms that I don't quite follow. And I also don't quite understand how to switch ROM to ROM, back up files, etc etc so I'm just looking for more of a in-depth of all these terms and meanings if anyone is kind enough to direct me towards part of the board that I have not seen yet or can just fill me in thanks.


----------

